# New car - time for a new sound system



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Well had the car a few weeks now, so time for a new 'build'. THIS IS HOW I DID IT, BUT IF YOU DO IT I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY IF YOU MESS IT UP! MAKE SURE IGNITION OFF AND IGNITION KEY OUT OF IGNITION.
Settled on the Kenwood dnn9230 as i like the wifi and the many other features.





unpacked the box, and checked the contents - felt like x'mas again



got the connects 2 kit CTKAU03 with the double fakra aerial amplifier 
http://www.connects2.co.uk/ProductInfor ... &p=CTKAU03 
laid out the new harness and connected the connects 2 'ctkenwood' fly lead to the steering wheel control box so that i could connect the head unit to the steering wheel controls.

then connected the flylead from the steering wheel control box to the new ken wood loom (purple wire to blue and yellow wire)


then connected the aerial amplifier (blue lead coming from the small silver box) to the corresponding pin on the harness plug

loom now starting to look about right

depending on whether you are using the audi amps or your own aftermarket amps, the 'p cont' or 'remote' blue and white wire needs to be run to your new amps or connected to the wire on the connects 2 loom to power up the audi amps. Same with phono leads on the connects 2 loom, either connect to the head unit if using audi amps or run new rca's from head unit to new amps/processor.
Time to get the tools ready to take out the audi unit and get ready to start fitting. Keys out of the ignition to avoid damage.

nice thick towel to protect trim and gear knob

insert the audi removal keys, these are genuine audi ones, note direction of the arrows on the keys

gently ease out the head unit but not all the way to avoid over stressing the passenger airbag warning light wire (SOME ARE LONGER THAN OTHERS)
 
gently pull the unit out to expose the plugs on the back (or remove air bag light first by pushing clips in before pulling unit out to far - easier to get small plug off - as in pics below)

to get the fakra aerial plug off you need to push this little tab down pretty hard to release plug

the big square quad lock plug needs to have the lever arm eased up to release big plug, then turn the head unit over to expose the passenger airtight plug, this little ridge is what holds it onto the body of the light

the head unit should now be free and you need to remove passenger airbag light from the head unit by pushing in the clips (one on each side) and pushing from behind to push it clear of the head unit

push these clips in to remove the removal keys

on mine, audi had fitted a Desion gateway which is an extra loom fitted onto the car harness, i needed to unplug it as it is no longer required

next get ready to fit the gps antenna and microphone for phone and voice controls. i don't like to take off any more panels than necessary to avoid rattles later, so i removed the fuse box cover by the drivers door


i ran the microphone cable first up between the a frame cover and windscreen and then the gps aerial between the dash and windscreen gently pushing it down so it wasn't showing




now both cables are into the fuse box area

then continued straight down into the footwell

tucked in behind carpet and behind plastic cover

you can strap it all down but bear in mind you might have to remove it one day!
then pushed a bit of thick wire down through the head unit slot to hook the 2 wire in the footwell


took about 40mins to this stage then ran out of light, more to follow tomorrow


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good stuff. To be continued .....
Should be just the glory work tomorrow


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good report!
Very interesting :wink:


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

Was actually looking at that double din yesterday think its a bit more complicated if you have the bose in car. 
Good write up so far


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

lee3272 said:


> Was actually looking at that double din yesterday think its a bit more complicated if you have the bose in car.
> Good write up so far


i fitted this model to a forum members bose systemed tts and it is no more complicated. I will go into the pulse and amp wire today but the loom i use in this works for bose and non bose, i''ve used it in both. The main difference is connecting up the rca phono flyleads.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to see someone pulling this all together. Good luck and enjoy your new sounds


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

so pulled through the microphone and sat nav aerial lead and while i was at it a separate cable as a spare earth wire in case i need it. on the kenwood unit i have there is also a cable for a button for voice control, so i did that as well. so 4 cables in total.
You will find in the right hand side of the head unit slot towards the bottom there is a nice hole to feed cables into the footwell area but you need to go out at right angles initially then down. I could have removed the trim but prefer not to.

because i am going to fit a sound processor and new amps i am going to take the opportunity to run rca's and new remote wire from the head unit to boot area while everything is out, I need 3 pairs of rca's. (front/rear and sub)

pushing from the footwell up you will see a small gap between the glove box and footwell trim by glove box hinge area, easy to feed through here and it comes out in the bottom left hand corner of head unit slot.

then pull cables towards front of footwell over the top corner of plastic trim and tuck up under centre console plastic out of sight all the way to the back seat. Tight fit, cables will not move.

lift rear seat base by pulling up sharply here on both sides

once seat base removed, feed rca's/remote wire up under centre console back edge, you may find it easier to get the last bit of cable under the plastic corner by just pulling back the edge of the carpet that lies under the back edge of the centre console, just a tiny bit

feed cables under back seat and into boot (i did it in the corner behind the passenger side) then replace seat base


nice and tidy

now tucking cables out of the way until i do the boot build in a few weeks time

now left with this (notice the sub rca which i will use to drive new sub until build complete

back to the connects 2 adaptor loom, you will need to join the remote/p cont wire on the head unit harness to the loose blue wire on the connects 2 harness to power the audi amps (i used a red power cable in this photo so you can see it, but i've actually used a blue cable)

kenwood do not use a pulse wire for the sat nav but some do in which case you may need to connect the pink wire to the pulse wire on the head unit harness, the green wire is the handbrake earth wire to switch video off/on on the move and the purple/white wire is the reverse camera switch wire to your rear reversing light to power on reversing cameras


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

To be continued........... (I hope). Very interesting and obviously by someone that knows what they're doing.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

moro anis said:


> To be continued........... (I hope). Very interesting and obviously by someone that knows what they're doing.


yep - mothers day got in the way but well on the way.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Good god. Was thinking I didn't like the standard sat nav compared to my I drive system in the Beemer. Thought I'd "just swap" another unit in that was better. Having seen the second spaghetti junction think ill just hit myself with a hammer a few times till the desire wears off.
Good article though. Very thorough. Always better when the author understands the limitations of the audience!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the HU below that one great pieces of kit, there has been a few software updates as well.

I have the mic in the binnacle keeps all the other noise to a minimum


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Superb journalist skills and handy work so far Wellhouse. Really enjoyed reading this. Looking forward to the rest too [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Trossuk said:


> Good god. Was thinking I didn't like the standard sat nav compared to my I drive system in the Beemer. Thought I'd "just swap" another unit in that was better. Having seen the second spaghetti junction think ill just hit myself with a hammer a few times till the desire wears off.
> Good article though. Very thorough. Always better when the author understands the limitations of the audience!


there is loads of room in the head unit slot and everything tucks away nicely, go on! get rid of that rubbish audi unit or drive down here and i'll do it for you. Don't forget, i'm building a big system so much more wires than you'll need.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

so time to start plugging in! mic, gps aerial, dab aerial, rca's to run audi amps (temporary). sub rca, main loom, fm aerial, and you will see i have attached the green park cable to the head unit chassis at the top. This simulates the handbrake on for video viewing and keeps it tidy.



once everything is plugged in apart from the double loom plug in the pics above, it's time to put the ignition on. You have to do it in this order so that steering control module powers up in the right order. Last i plugged in the double plug, a bit of setting up to do on the head unit but sat nav, radio, dab, wifi, steering wheel controls all work as they should. Don't turn on the ignition unless the passenger air bag light is plugged in otherwise the air bag warning light might need resetting!


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

robokn said:


> I have the HU below that one great pieces of kit, there has been a few software updates as well.
> 
> I have the mic in the binnacle keeps all the other noise to a minimum


did you get a free map update when you first bought it. Pioneer get you to do one within 30days but can't find anything on the kenwood website about initial upgrade? I know they say to do firmware updates first. Have you got pics of the binnacle position you used?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very good info so far. 
What DAB aerial did you use? For someone so particular, I am surprised you did not wrap your cables


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

wellhouse said:


> did you get a free map update when you first bought it. Pioneer get you to do one within 30days but can't find anything on the kenwood website about initial upgrade? I know they say to do firmware updates first. Have you got pics of the binnacle position you used?


Its going to Huets sometime this week for some tweaks and I will be getting it done then, its mainly to do with DAB I can get you updates

I can shoot a picture later for you, it basically sits underneath the lip of the binnacle


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

the minty1 said:


> Very good info so far.
> What DAB aerial did you use? For someone so particular, I am surprised you did not wrap your cables


That comes next. I use a braid with heat shrink to tidy the ends. One thing I've learned - don't wrap or clip anything until all cables are run and working!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

the minty1 said:


> Very good info so far.
> What DAB aerial did you use? For someone so particular, I am surprised you did not wrap your cables


Dab aerial as supplied by kenwood at the moment it's just loose in the glove box and is still managing to work somehow! Will prob end up on the quarter window

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine is up on the windscreen passenger side, seems to work ok


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

next stage just starting

going active on the speakers so:
Genesis Series iii 4 channel to drive mids and tweeters 
Genesis Series iii Dual mono extremes (x2) to drive woofers and sub (not in photo)
Audison Voce front components and Audison 3'' mid
Audison Bit one to handle the processing/active part of the system (might go digital later)
Jl audio 13tw5 sub (got to try it to keep Rob happy!)
35meters Audison ft216 speaker cable
3meters Audison ft214 sub cable
Audison 0 and 4 gauge for power duties
Audison power distribution unit
Audison rca's tho'out.

pics to follow build starting today hopefully in time for Beaulieu next monday! eeek


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dual mono... great amps and good choice


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

well been a busy week trying to get everything done for piston heads on monday. Thanks to the guys at Studio in Car, final push this morning and just about ready. Been waiting all week for the Genesis dual mono extremes after service, upgrade and polish and they finally arrived yesterday afternoon but worth the wait. Still waiting for the perforated alcantara with silver backing to match the seats coming from Germany. Won't be here in time so black alcantara used for monday then redo next week. About 35metres of braiding and labelling done

Sub dual mono fitted to bottom board cut to shape of boot base for first layer with sub box mounted and distribution holder

Woofers dual mono fitted next to audison bit one on base board

coming together

loads of wiring, Shakey working his magic, protective plastic left on amps till the end

mid base and tweeter 4 channel genesis mounted above dual mono's, space getting tight

more wiring and time to power on for the first time before tidying cabling

blue lights on everything, great news everything is powering up with gains on min for safety


time to do initial set up on bit one

now to tidy up wiring and fit lighting and fit alcantara beauty board above sub

starting to look the business


boot floor fitted, real glass fitted for window

floor plugs fitted, these will have embroidered SIC logos when time next week


----------



## akbarhash (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

akbarhash said:


> Wow.


thanks, can't tune it properly yet as i've got to let the speakers loosen up/bed in but already sounding a thousand percent better then Audi's efforts. Finally got some bass and mid bass in the car and the door panels don't rattle!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I know nothing about high end audio, but I do recognise a well thought out arrangement, neatly installed and well finished.

Good luck with the setting up.

You have my Dymo machine - I like labels too.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

brittan said:


> I know nothing about high end audio, but I do recognise a well thought out arrangement, neatly installed and well finished.
> 
> Good luck with the setting up.
> 
> You have my Dymo machine - I like labels too.


can't beat a nice bit of labelling and shrink wrap! cheers


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

What a great setup and write up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks really well that Paul. I certainly wouldn't have the first clue where to start with an audio install (I have similar knowledge on brakes too!), I got someone else to sort out my kit and it sounds first rate - you certainly start listening at louder volumes 'cause it sounds even better that way.

Nice job!


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Andy Mundo said:
 

> Looks really well that Paul. I certainly wouldn't have the first clue where to start with an audio install (I have similar knowledge on brakes too!), I got someone else to sort out my kit and it sounds first rate - you certainly start listening at louder volumes 'cause it sounds even better that way.
> 
> Nice job!


not brain surgery, just patience, some woodworking skills and a little bit of 'artiness'.. Cheers


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome article and result
I wish I had skills....


----------



## nickh (Apr 15, 2012)

Proper job Paul!


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

Great work that man.. I will be attempting this install tomorrow. But not as extensive as yours mine is just replacing what i have. No speaker or sub upgrades.

Thanks for taking the time to post this information a great help. Is there anything i need to buy in special.. maybe a couple of connectors and wire?

I have the Head unit and wiring loom and fascia plate coming in the post tomorrow.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Ade TTS said:


> Great work that man.. I will be attempting this install tomorrow. But not as extensive as yours mine is just replacing what i have. No speaker or sub upgrades.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post this information a great help. Is there anything i need to buy in special.. maybe a couple of connectors and wire?
> 
> I have the Head unit and wiring loom and fascia plate coming in the post tomorrow.


always worth having a few male and female red bullet connectors and a bit of wire in case you need to extend anything and to connect parts of the loom together. If you decide to link out for video then a ring terminal will be useful as well. If you've got the bits i've listed it's pretty straight forward. Be careful you don't pull too hard on the old head unit when removing it, the passenger airbag light only has a short cable on it, and don't put the key in the ignition until everything is reconnected including the airbag light otherwise you might have to reset airbag warning light. Have fun. (i'm assuming you got the aerial adaptor as well?)


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

wellhouse said:


> (i'm assuming you got the aerial adaptor as well?)


Umm err. Aerial adaptor... What is this? Maybe I wont be installing tomorrow after all..

on a side note I never did on the Kenwood DNX520BT I fitted to my Golf. could this be why the radio reception was all ways pants? I did wonder why there were two green aerial connectors on the back of the unit but only one connector in the car..

Do you have a part no for the bit that I need by any chance?

And thanks for the pointer on connectors and wire btw.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Ade TTS said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> > (i'm assuming you got the aerial adaptor as well?)
> ...


your supplier might supply you with the aerial adaptor and aerial amplifier as part of the kit. The audi aerials are amplified and when you disconnect the audi head unit you will have either a single or double fakra plug on the end of the audi aerial. The adaptor converts it to a single din plug with an amplifier for the aerials built in. Without the amplifier your reception will be poor/non existent. If you look at the beginning of my thread you will see the double fakra with a small silver box connected to it, this is the aerial amplifier which is connected into the new loom to power it. hope that helps. (something like this)
http://caraudiosecurity.com/ct27aa25-va ... tor-to-iso
or this if single fakra
http://caraudiosecurity.com/pc5-137-vau ... tor-to-din

the blue wire has a connector already fitted to it that pushes into the harness double block and becomes part of the loom. Make sure you get it in the right hole in the plug, they are difficult to get back out if you get it wrong without the right clip release tool.


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

dam  
I will have to see what turns up in the box tomorrow, Fingers crossed its in there. If not I will end up paying for Sat delivery or depending on locations might use it as an excuse to go for a nice drive. The Kit/Loom to connect the stearing wheel controls was about £45 I think. I do not know the part numbers I ordered the kit when I was parked in a car park today, Saw the advert on-line last night and called then direct today as it listed only 1 left. Its been painful only having the stock unit after having a all in one unit kenwood in my old Golf. And really looking forward to the new features this puppy has to offer. Voice SMS and Email on the move..


----------



## Firesad (May 11, 2014)

Impressive job, well executed and vey well documented. Great effort.......I would never consider undertaking anything like that!


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

Ade TTS said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> > (i'm assuming you got the aerial adaptor as well?)


I have now ordered the part should arrive tomorrow.. Getting excited now, cannot wait to fit it and start using the new features..

If it does not show up then I will still install it as it looks pretty easy to remove the new unit once fitted as the air bag light becomes part of the fascia. So can fit the aerial at a later date.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Ade TTS said:


> Ade TTS said:
> 
> 
> > wellhouse said:
> ...


that's it and of course you've got DAB on the kenwood as well! Did you check to see if you had a double or single fakra plug? most i've done have been double fakra. Best of luck.


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

wellhouse said:


> that's it and of course you've got DAB on the kenwood as well! Did you check to see if you had a double or single fakra plug? most i've done have been double fakra. Best of luck.


Hi Wellhouse.. Its the double one mate.. Most of my parts have arrived.. Just waiting on the fakra booster thing and the DAB aerial. The aerial was missing from the box. Both of those will be with me tomorrow. Paid for sat delivery 

So far the hardest bit has been working out the double din fitting kit. What a head spinner working out that the Kenwood frame is not used and that you need to use the other locking bits on the side of the kenwood unit..

I have the loom all but ready just waiting on the fakra and i need to buy a ring terminal and a crimper as want to do a proper job rather than just using some normal pliers.



















Just out of interest where did you put your mic? I am thinking in the instrument cluster somewhere as its more in front of the face than up in the corner of the window. (had it in the corner in the golf)

I am going to put the GPS behind the glove box.. picked up on that in another thread to keep it out of sight. Not sure what to do with the DAB as its not yet arrived and dont know what it looks like etc.. need to offer it up to a few locations until happy.

One last thing.. what location did you plug the power to the fakra to on the block? I am thinking of using the blue and white for the amp feed as can just use some bullet connectors ?!?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Ade TTS said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> > that's it and of course you've got DAB on the kenwood as well! Did you check to see if you had a double or single fakra plug? most i've done have been double fakra. Best of luck.
> ...


as per my pics, i ran the cable to the mic up the a frame and it sits above the door near my head, found that worked well and you can hardly see it. When the aerial amp arrives you will see the power lead clips into the double din wiring block. 
zoom into this you can see where the blue wire goes (just above the red wire on the plug i'm pointing at), if you follow the wire from the opposite loom/plug it plugs in to, you will see it is the aerial.remote wire from the head unit loom to make sure you get it in the right hole. Your using what looks like an auto leads kit rather than my connects 2 kit so just make sure they are the same pin configuration. Normally the fascia kit would come with the cage you need to fit into the new fascia with the side plates to screw onto the kenwood unit as per start of my post, didn't you get that? 
http://www.connects2.co.uk/ProductInfor ... &p=CTKAU03
to get get video make sure you earth the green wire (prk sw) on the kenwood supplied separate small loom. You will also need the kenwood iPod/iphone lead if using that for music/video which they sell separately. You then need to set up to receive video in the settings if you go that way. Bit of a faf but you only have to do it once (the kenwood has to be in standby when you do this otherwise it doesn't come up on the menu options) Make sure you get the lead in the right video jack if using iPod, kenwood have 2). Don't forget to connect your 'p cont' wire on the head unit loom to your adaptor loom otherwise you won't power up your audi amps. Doesn't look like it's connected on your pics.


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

wellhouse said:


> didn't you get that?
> http://www.connects2.co.uk/ProductInfor ... &p=CTKAU03


Unfortunately I was not at a PC when ordering the kit so i blindly accepted what they recommended, I had also not seen your post until after i had ordered the parts. However it does look like the same kit with the exception of not having a aerial amplifier. It took me some time until i could completely suss out how the fitting kit fitted to the stereo (no instructions) resorted to a good old Google search. The part no of what they sent is: CT24AU24.

must admit did not think the concert stereo had any amps.. Will make sure i link that wire up as you have pointed out to the correct one on the block. Just need to go and grab a crimper and connectors in a bit.

Totally missed the bit about the cage, Teach me for power reading. Will definitely be doing the mod to allow video on the move.

The build should be done today. all ready have the route-collector account so its just a case of cracking on now. Old unit it loose and ready to be gentle removed watching the air bag light when back from collecting the crimper.

Your advice has been spot on and has given me the confidence to tackle this install so thanks mate really appreciate it. I hope it spurs more people in to upgrading there car audio.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Ade TTS said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> > didn't you get that?
> ...


no problem, good luck with the install, there are some useful tips on the order to plug things in to make sure steering wheel controls work properly near the beginning of my thread.


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

wellhouse said:


> no problem, good luck with the install, there are some useful tips on the order to plug things in to make sure steering wheel controls work properly near the beginning of my thread.


All done. .Every thing working as it should thanks to you're thread.. I am now busy getting lost in all the features. man this thing is on another planet to previous Kenwoods I have owned.

Can't seem to get it to connect to my iPhone 5 via Wifi. home network is no worries just the phone, and ideas? iPhone set to be discovered and tethering enabled. Odd!! So not able to play with speaking TXT and e-mail.

DAB will have to be installed next week as it was a no show in the post. they sent the Double radio adaptor so normal radio is spot on but no DAB feature to play with.

Oh have you changed the start up screen at all? I am searching for how it is done. It seems to be different on every device they have made recently. Its all about holding down 2 buttons at a time but not sure what ones for the DNN9230DAB!!??


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Ade TTS said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> > no problem, good luck with the install, there are some useful tips on the order to plug things in to make sure steering wheel controls work properly near the beginning of my thread.
> ...


great to hear it is all up and running - now the fun begins! I'm afraid i don't have an iPhone 5, i'm running 4s but the guys at kenwood technical are really good. I'll dig out the phone number and pm it to you later. The number on the kenwood website puts you through to a 3rd party company who are not great for function issues. You might need to do some firmware updates to get all the functionality on the iPhone 5 as it's quite recent. Depends how old the kenwood is. There are firmware updates for bluetooth and the main unit on the kenwood site.


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

Great look forward to it. And thanks again wellhouse. 
Just downloading the two patches/updates. One DAB the other Bluetooth, instructions printed just waiting on the downloads. There servers must be rubbish the DNN_Ver1.5 zip is taking for ever (over 1 hour for 474MB! on a 100MB Virgin link! Ah well no rush.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Ade TTS said:


> Great look forward to it. And thanks again wellhouse.
> Just downloading the two patches/updates. One DAB the other Bluetooth, instructions printed just waiting on the downloads. There servers must be rubbish the DNN_Ver1.5 zip is taking for ever (over 1 hour for 474MB! on a 100MB Virgin link! Ah well no rush.


there is also a system firmware update unless yours is already up to date. I think you are supposed to do that first, 28/01/2014


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

Cool.. Yes did the 1.5 Firmware first, it took slightly longer then expected but is done. Can not managed to get the DAB update to work though, will give it another go later when I fit the DAB aerial if it turns up!

Have you managed to find that number for Kenwood? desperate to get the phone fully working as this is one of the main reasons for getting a head unit like this..


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I havent even got my TT yet.. but just read through this thread.. and think its brilliant.. well done!

When i get my car one of the first things i plan to do it put a decent aftermarket double din in... and this thread sure does make it look easier than i expected [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

This build, with the Nexus 7 would be great.


----------



## Si-forks (Dec 26, 2014)

Fantastic work


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Snappy79 said:


> This build, with the Nexus 7 would be great.


, with the Audison Bit one fitted it is a doddle to go digital, just replace the head unit with the nexus or iPad, (small build to fit slot) and away you go.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

well a year on (time flies) and it's now time for a new project - as a result the build is now for sale. You can either buy it complete with all the amps, sound processor, sub, cables and build or happy to sell build on it's own. If you just want more bass in the car then you could use your standard speakers working from an upgraded head unit (like mine) and then fit one amp to drive the sub. There are lots of options and happy to discuss. This build has been done so you don't have to mess around drilling holes in your car, it uses the audi fixing points to mount it in the boot under the floor. If you pm me i will send you my phone number. Cheers.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

what an awesome build, I bet it sounds stunning. I have similar Genesis S3 4-channel driving DLS R6A ref speakers and a JL W3 sub in my other car. The TT is always such a disappointment to get into just because the audio doesn't reach the same heights of clarity, although the engine does sound better 

I'd love your build but would hesitate to give up the 6 inches of boot floor, as neat as it does look! GLWS. I hope the new owner really appreciates the quality of all the components you've used.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

the boot floor is exactly the same height as the original!


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Almost the same install in mine. I have the Kenwood 9150 head unit, Genesis Black Edition amp, Bit One, Focals up front and JL in the boot.

How's it sounding?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

until i took it all out to return to standard - phenomenal!  
Bought a new Porsche Cayman and a BMW M235, probably my next Projects so someone will get the benefit of the build and all the work that went into the boot build, i've put it in the for sale section. 8)
The sub made the biggest difference although the Audison active 3 ways running through the bit one was the icing on the cake!


----------

